# Gast im Koiteich



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2004)

Hi,

ich habe gestern unten abgebildetes Exemplar bei uns auf der Straße gefunden und gerettet.

Ich habe sie erstmal in den Pflanzenfilter gesetzt, aber da hat es ihr anscheined nicht gefallen, so dass ich sie gegen abend schon im Hauptteich gefunden habe.

Klar es ist eine Schildkröte, aber was ist es für eine? Da gibt es doch Unterschiede.

Und was noch viel wichtiger ist; vertragen sich __ Schildkröten und Koi?

Viele Grüße

Tom


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2004)

Moin. 

Spätestens wenn die mutiert gibt's Koi-sushi







[Was sinnvolles hab'  ich leider nicht zu posten]
cu


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2004)

Hi Tom,
vielleicht könntest Du ein Foto mit Kopf und Gliedmaßen machen. Mit dem vorhandenen Bild ist eine eindeutige Bestimmung nicht möglich. Ich tippe allerdings auf Rotwange. Wie lang ist der Panzer? Scheint mir noch ein sehr junges Tier zu sein. __ Wasserschildkröten und Koi vertragen sich in soweit sehr gut, daß die __ Kröten Fische zum Fressen gern haben. Allerdings brauchst Du jetzt nicht sofort der Schildkröte hinterher zu springen um Deine Koi zu retten. Im Moment glaube ich daß die Schildkröte noch viel zu klein ist um Deine Koi zu gefährden. Egal um welche Schildkröte es sich hier handelt, es dürfte keine __ Europäische Sumpfschildkröte sein. Sie kann also nur in den Sommermonaten Juni bis August im Teich bleiben und muß danach wieder ins Aquarium. Wird sehr teuer falls Du noch keine ausreichende Lösung hast. Mein Rat: Suche nach dem Halter in der Gegend wo Du die Schildkröte gefunden hast. Sie ist sicherlich vor einigen Tagen für den Sommer vom Aquarium in einen Gartenteich gesetzt worden und der Halter wußte nicht um die Ausbruchkünste der Wasserschildkröten. Die Leute machen sich sicherlich tierische Sorgen um ihre Schildkröte und suchen die ganze Nachbarschaft ab. Hatten wir auch mal. Falls Du den Halter nicht ausfindig machen kannst bitte noch mal melden.
Gruß
Markus


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2004)

Hmmm

Ich meine 'Rotwangen' könnten hier mittlerweile problemlos draußen überwintern. Die meisten innerstädtischen Tümpel haben doch ein paar Bewohner; die Dinger wachsen nämlcih recht schnell.
cu


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2004)

Hi Carsten,
nein können sie eindeutig nicht. Die Tiere, die in diesen von Dir genannten Gewässern leben, werden nicht alt. Es werden eben nur immer wieder neue ausgesetzt weil sie, wenn sie noch klein sind, ja sooo süß sind und später richtig Geld und Aufwand in der Haltung kosten. Keine der gängigen __ Wasserschildkröten, die man in Zoohandlungen bekommen kann, sind geeignet für die ganzjährige Teichhaltung in Deutschland. Die Ausnahme bildet hier eben nur die __ Europäische Sumpfschildkröte und selbst da muß der Teich entsprechend ausgerichtet sein. Wie bereits erwähnt ist uns auch mal eine Rotwange ausgebüchst. Das war im September vor zwei Jahren. Im Frühsommer des Folgejahres fand unser Nachbar sie in seinem Teich. Sie war vom Wachstum her stark zurück und hatte an allen Gliedmaßen Wunden die wir zum Glück mit regelmäßiger Betaisadona-Behandlung wieder in den Griff kriegen konnten. Wasserschildkröten bekommen aufgrund unseres unregelmäßigen Wetters sehr schnell eine Lungentzündung. Ab September müssen die __ Kröten aus dem Teich. Ich verstehe nicht, daß bei Koi jeder Pups zur Katastrophe erklärt und aufgerüstet wird was das Zeug hält und auf der anderen Seite mit viel anfälligeren Tieren total sorglos umgegangen wird.
Gruß
Markus


----------

